# How many of use self standing Monopods?



## K-amps (Feb 29, 2012)

I have a Manfrotto Rig, thats capable for a reasonable price, but on hikes it's a chore to lug around. I am thinking of getting one of these and seems like a great price : http://www.adorama.com/BG682B234RC.html It has a adjustable head that uses the same base plate as my current tripod, so I am already bought into the product line...

Have any of you use these free standing monopods? What are your experiences?

I plan to use it as a hiking aid as well as for self portraits while hiking.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## awinphoto (Feb 29, 2012)

I've always been fascinated/curious on them, but have err'd on the side of common sense... While probably good in static scenes which i'm only a foot away from the camera, but basically you are putting faith in a freestanding pole with 3-4 tiny flimsy legs to hold up $1000+ worth of gear.... ahhh no. Outdoors in the element, that's a broken camera waiting to happen. In a controlled environment/studio, maybe but dont push your luck.


----------



## sjprg (Feb 29, 2012)

I don't beleive the purpose is to free stand but to add sability at the bottom while you are holding the top. I would think it would help stabalize the sway at the top.


----------



## awinphoto (Feb 29, 2012)

sjprg said:


> I don't beleive the purpose is to free stand but to add sability at the bottom while you are holding the top. I would think it would help stabalize the sway at the top.



Good point... As I said, I never bought one with legs or used them so it's functionality I really cant speak for, but if he's looking for self portraits while hiking, Unless he still has a hand on the pod someway, I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## K-amps (Feb 29, 2012)

sjprg said:


> I don't beleive the purpose is to free stand but to add sability at the bottom while you are holding the top. I would think it would help stabalize the sway at the top.



Thanks for your urging me towards caution... however:

For what purpose would the legs be then? Whenever I let my hand near my tripod (which has more sturdy legs) I always wonder about moving the rig.... would I not be introducing motion blur on these weaker legs if that was the case?

I can understand Manfrotto for Liability reasons not being explicit about what it's intended purpose it... kind of like J&J and Q-tips.

Luckily my local camera shop price matches Adorama, I will go and check it out and see if they are that flimsy. Thanks for your thoughts, helps one being more objective.


----------



## PCM-Madison (Feb 29, 2012)

I have used the Trekpod XL when traveling and hiking. As a lightweight monopod, it works great. As a hiking aid, it would not support my weight (170lb) out of the box because the joints between sections would slip. I applied Tacx Carbon Assembly Paste to the the joints, and then it would support my weight. As a free standing tripod, I have only used it occasionally with a DSLR. It must be used on level ground with little/no wind for me to feel comfortable with the support. Good luck.


----------

